

US software 'blew up Russian gas pipeline' - muriithi
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000000121,39147917,00.htm?r=2

======
soundsop
Story also covered by Damn Interesting:
<http://www.damninteresting.com/?p=829>

------
mdkersey
Perhaps the U.S. government is smart enough and coordinated enough to do such
a thing but...

Who's to say that this isn't a fantasy spun to enhance the reputation of the
U.S. intelligence community whilst providing a coverup for some poorly-written
software?

I certainly wish I had the option of saying "The CIA made me do it!" when a
bug is found in _my_ code.

------
edward
See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farewell_Dossier>

------
samwise
best news i've herd all week.

